
What being a PM is really like – Software is easy, People are hard - joeyespo
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2016/01/28/On-being-a-PM-software-is-easy-people-are-hard/
======
skaplun
There is no meat to this, maybe describe how you guys conceptualize solutions,
the process you take from CEO request to working feature

